# How do I create a cat eye shape???? help please.



## Glitziegal (Sep 22, 2005)

I have noticed in the FOTD's recently quite a few really nice looks with a cat eye shape.
How do you achieve this?  I can't work out where to start and stop the shading......and how do you get such clean lines?  Is it a make up remover or something.
people who sometimes post with this shape are

Midgard
Dopesickgirl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and there was one that was absolutely perfect but of course I can't find that one  

I'm not talking about cats eyes with eyeliner by the way, I mean shading with e/s.

If anyone could draw me a shading picture, or e-mail a tutorial I would be so grateful.  maybe even chocolate grateful


----------



## luvme4me (Sep 23, 2005)

oh me too


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 24, 2005)

Yep how do you do it guys? I think having the right eye shape/space helps alot in the first place.


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh!It's realllyyyy easy.I'll type it up laterrr.

Something that looks like this?


----------



## lover* (Sep 29, 2005)

Beautiful!!  I can't wait to see how you did it.


----------



## OliveButtercup (Sep 30, 2005)

Shading like this?


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (Sep 30, 2005)

i no what you mean i can never get that shape on my eyes either, it always seems to look messy when i do it


----------



## Sar (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 
_Shading like this?  



_

 
THATS GORGEOUS!!! You should do a tutorial or something or least tell me what you used


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 
_Shading like this?  



_

 
Absolutely, can you give me some tips?  please


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_THATS GORGEOUS!!! You should do a tutorial or something or least tell me what you used  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree. That look is fabulous!!


----------



## SleepingBeauty1203 (Oct 11, 2005)

*What products did you use?*

What colors did you use to acheive this look? it's beautiful!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 
_Shading like this?  



_


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh wow, I'm sorry ladies, I didn't see all these responses!  In that picture I'm wearing Cover Girl grey matters duo (the charcoal color- really any charcoal e/s will work) and I winged it out, and i'm wearing Maybelline black liquid liner on top and NYC pencil liner on bottom.  Wow, all d/s stuff.  That's a first, heh.  I think I might do a tutorial for this look in the morning since I've been getting a lot of feedback about this particular look.  Thank you ladies for all the compliments, you're the best!


----------



## Sar (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 
_Oh wow, I'm sorry ladies, I didn't see all these responses!  In that picture I'm wearing Cover Girl grey matters duo (the charcoal color- really any charcoal e/s will work) and I winged it out, and i'm wearing Maybelline black liquid liner on top and NYC pencil liner on bottom.  Wow, all d/s stuff.  That's a first, heh.  I think I might do a tutorial for this look in the morning since I've been getting a lot of feedback about this particular look.  Thank you ladies for all the compliments, you're the best!_

 
OMG I would be in LOVVE iwht you if u did a tutorial...


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok, so, I didn't get to do one today.  I'm really sorry!  I'll try to do one sometime this week if I get the time.  Eek.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 
_Ok, so, I didn't get to do one today.  I'm really sorry!  I'll try to do one sometime this week if I get the time.  Eek._

 
Don't worry, your last tutorial was great, and I'm sure this one will be worth the wait!


----------

